# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Sjeni mir

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Ore ca po beni re se ngelet duke me fshir postimet 
sa kaloi 600 postime kur futem pas 24 oresh gjej 593 postime 
ca po beni keni fshir me shum se 20 postime qe kam ber 
nuk esht e re par kjo qe ndoll keshtu 

Po nesje kot sa ankohesh se ju jeni vet zot vet shkop 
sdoni tja dini po keshtu si e keni nisur do ngelet forumi vetem
me ju moderatoret qe jeni Ckeni re qe mi fshini postimet 
mua ju ap temen sa e keni nr e kemes me vrap i vini kyc as 
50 postime skishin kaluar pse re per ca esht forumi vetem per dasma kur martohen njerzit nese esht forum esht e drejta jone te postiom ashtu si dim
ne Ne qofse gjeni fjale fyehese keni te drejt ta mbyllni temen
po te vjen moderatori te shkruan ne mp dhe te thot qe tema juaj 
esht trasferuar ne nje tjeter forum destinacioni koshi forumit 
Ca budalliqe jan keto esht e drejta jone te shkruaj jo e juaja qe ti fshini
thash dhe pak me lart qe kur Perdorim fjal fyese keni te drejt te na bllokoni
po jo kot se koti se spo ju kerkoim buk qe na fshini postimet 


Kalofshit Mir Me Respekt
 ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Numri juaj i postimeve u ul pasi tema që ju kishit hapur u kalua në kosh pas një bastardimi që ju bë asaj nga anëtarët e forumit. Kalimi i saj në kosh ishte mënyra më e mirë për të frenuar fjalorin që po përdorej aty. 

Po ashtu gjatë këtyre dy javëve janë bërë pastrime në forum nga temat tipike chit-chat.

Të vish të ankohesh këtu duke treguar se të janë fshirë 7 postime imangjino se ç'duhet të bëjnë anëtarët që u fshihen me dhjetra postime në ditë. 


Herën tjetër që ke vërejtje apo ankesë mjafton të më kontaktosh me mesazh privat.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Faleminderit për pjesmarrjen në temë.

----------

